# Verizon Tec Asurion Insurance/Protection Plan



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone have the Tec Asurion protection plan with Verizon? 

I have had the Samsung i760 phone for around 20 months and for the last two months I've been having a lot of problems with the touch screen, where touches with the stylus are not detected or are detected but not in the proper area of the screen. (This is especially noticeable when using Excel or playing Sudoku where you need to touch a precise area.)

I have been a Verizon wireless customer for almost 7 years, had three different phones, have always had the protection plan but never even tried to use it ... Now I'm wondering if touch screen failures would be covered and let me get either a replacement phone or this one repaired. Any ideas?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

www.phoneclaim.com
That is Asurion's claim website and you can also call them and they will let you know what's covered on your plan


----------

